# Looking for tips/tricks in making a mountain aquascape



## tsunamiwind (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm creating my first aquascape tank and wanted to make a nature mountain aquascape like this one (Size will be same as ADA's 60p): http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2013/show502.html
https://aquascapers.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/826.jpg

Are there any tips/tricks in how I can do this? Do most people just look for extremely large rocks for this style or are they smaller rocks on top of elevated substrate? Can I use bricks to elevate the rocks in the back to save on substrate material? How do I keep my substrate mounds from collapsing? Advice on how I should choose the stones for my hardscape?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Sources of stone:
Look for places that landscapers buy rock by the ton, by the truckload, and by the piece. Most of these stores will sell by weight, as many or as few as you want. 

If you can take some samples, do this:
Put some broken pieces in a bagie and label it. Take the sample home and test it in your water. Glass of water + rock. If you are going to do something different for the water, such as remineralized RO, use this. 
Test GH, KH, pH, TDS when you start (water only) then after you have added the rock. A few hours later, the next day, then after several days. Almost always a problem rock will make some or all these tests rise. 
If any of these values change a lot or change fast, then the rock is probably not suited for a soft water tank. 
If the change is small, and you can only pick it up after several days they it is probably OK in the tank. You will have to keep up with the water changes. Each water change resets the water parameters back toward the original water. How much depends on the size of the water change. You do not want to wait too long between water changes, or else the fish will get used to the harder water, and may have a hard time adapting to the altered water when you do a large water change. 
No change = best. 

Go back to the rock yard and get about twice as much as you think you will need. Take your time, and get a range of sizes. 

Go home. 
Fold a towel, or cut a piece of cardboard or anything the size of your tank. (even tape off an area of patio or garage floor!) The towel is probably best, you can get some idea of what substrate will look like around the rock, and the rock is least likely to slip. But anything will work. 
Start laying out the rocks, using the extra rock as support for the ones that show. You could use brick, or pretty much anything at this point- you are working on the layout, not the actual installation. 
Take plenty of pictures, and post them here for more input. 
When you think you are getting close, test them in the tank with substrate. This will help you fit the pieces together like a puzzle, and decide how much and what kind of support it will need. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is how I build high things in a tank, and not have them subside over time:
Use rock and expanding foam filler. Get the black one, sold for ponds (it is fish and plant safe when hardened)

When the layout is decided, and finalized (no going back once the foam is applied!)
Build slowly. 1 course of stone, small blobs of foam, then back fill with substrate. (I use montmorillonite clays such as Safe-T-Sorb. It is coarse enough to allow water flow through deep substrate. I have also seen Hydroton used as a filler). 
As the foam sets up, add another course of stone, more foam to 'mortar' them together. 
Backfill with more substrate. 
...and so on. Be patient, and allow the foam to set up before building on it. 
When the foam is fully cured it can be cut with a sharp knife. 

The goal it to fill all holes between the rock so the substrate cannot leak out. You are building a retaining wall. The black foam is subtle when used sparingly. Try to keep it toward the back of the wall. It will simply fade into the shadows of the rocks. If too much expands and it shows at the front of the rock cut it off. This is difficult to do inside a tank, so it is much better not to let it happen. 
Remember: it is EXPANDING foam filler- use a tiny bit at first and see what it does. The first course is going to be hidden by substrate (start building on the bare floor of the tank) so it is a good practice layer.


----------

